# AC/DC music fans



## HarryJM (Oct 4, 2020)

Although not a fan of their version of rock & roll I stumbled across the below two videos on another forum and though you-all might enjoy them also.

FYI - My shed music listening is reserved for down time simple projects that do not required running equipment or handling sharp objects.

Steve'n'Seagulls also has several other video which are quite entertaining.
Born To Be Wild
House Of The Rising Sun

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls





Thunderstruck by 2CELLOS


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 4, 2020)

Out freaking standing.   Both videos.   And I love ac/dc.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 4, 2020)

Heh heh... Protect your ears.  I was front and center in the crowd at this show.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 4, 2020)

The actual AC/DC concert is better.............................


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 20, 2020)

AC/DC  concerts are much better. I like 2CELLOS version though.


----------



## TX COWDOC (Oct 20, 2020)

Lost some of my hearing in San Antonio, Texas on the Money Talks tour in the early '90s.  What a show!!!


----------

